# So, I was thinking of building a feeding machine...



## Totmacher (Dec 14, 2007)

Anyone got ideas? I was thinking of getting a couple hig quality blenders, some aquarium tubing, and some IV bags, but I'm sure this place should be full of ways to spice it up.
Oh, and how'd that tube feeding thread work out? Any usefull information buried in there?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 14, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Anyone got ideas? I was thinking of getting a couple hig quality blenders, some aquarium tubing, and some IV bags, but I'm sure this place should be full of ways to spice it up.
> Oh, and how'd that tube feeding thread work out? Any usefull information buried in there?



Wait, so how would this work, exactly? Would the stuff from the blender just flow through the tubing, or...anyway, I would've thoughts funnels be a part, but I have approximately 0.00% experience in such matters.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 14, 2007)

Just promise me you wont feed the person gross things like oil. That always kills it. Feed them cake batter and melted ice cream and yummy things, not just thing you think will make them fat. I once read a story where a guy fed a woman lard and I literally threw up. You can get nearly the same amount of fat plus sugar with a couple pints of Ben and Jerrys melted!!

Ok rant over. Carry on.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm with you!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> Just promise me you wont feed the person gross things like oil. That always kills it. Feed them cake batter and melted ice cream and yummy things, not just thing you think will make them fat. I once read a story where a guy fed a woman lard and I literally threw up. You can get nearly the same amount of fat plus sugar with a couple pints of Ben and Jerrys melted!!
> 
> Ok rant over. Carry on.




Make yummy stuff 

pstpixplzkthx


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> Anyone got ideas? I was thinking of getting a couple hig quality blenders, some aquarium tubing, and some IV bags, but I'm sure this place should be full of ways to spice it up.
> Oh, and how'd that tube feeding thread work out? Any usefull information buried in there?



i actually think we've had this discussion not so long ago. Same idea, at least. You might try looking for that...maybe there are specs?

I keep wanting a machine...a little trebuchet, that shoots a ball of raw cookie dough into my mouth every 30 or 60 seconds. Mmmm.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2007)

How about this?
It's a little out of date, but I love the concept.





Automat [Wikipedia.org]
-Rusty


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 14, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> How about this?
> It's a little out of date, but I love the concept.
> 
> 
> ...


Automats rule, but they're not quite the same thing as a feeding machine.

_That Touch Of Mink_ x3 has some great automat scenes.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> Automats rule, but they're not quite the same thing as a feeding machine.
> 
> _That Touch Of Mink_ x3 has some great automat scenes.


Understood.
Apolgies for the threadjack.
Carry on!
Alas, I've seen none of the movies referenced in the Wikipedia article. *le sigh* 
-Rusty


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 14, 2007)

I like engineering type stuff, so I'll be babbling.

1) Blenders are noisy and annoying. They would not work for a sexy, fun time.

2) You'd need something with a pretty slow, small drip. You could pretty easily take apart a coffee machine, sauter on some tubing, and fill the top with melted ice cream. The feedee could breath and good continuous flow. 

I'm not a feeder. I just think about weird stuff.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 14, 2007)

CleverestofCleverBombs,
Never apologize for dropping in some awesome nostalgia.





CleverBomb said:


> Understood.
> Apolgies for the threadjack.
> Carry on!
> Alas, I've seen none of the movies referenced in the Wikipedia article. *le sigh*
> -Rusty


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 14, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Just promise me you wont feed the person gross things like oil. That always kills it. Feed them cake batter and melted ice cream and yummy things, not just thing you think will make them fat. I once read a story where a guy fed a woman lard and I literally threw up. You can get nearly the same amount of fat plus sugar with a couple pints of Ben and Jerrys melted!!
> 
> Ok rant over. Carry on.



Cake batter's not universally accepted as yummy either. Don't worry. The idea is to use things the subject will enjoy tasting and be able to digest. The first because I dunno how to intubate, and the second because, in addition to being a nice guy I also want to see some weight _gain_ in the results.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 14, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I like engineering type stuff, so I'll be babbling.
> 
> 1) Blenders are noisy and annoying. They would not work for a sexy, fun time.
> 
> ...



1) Well, the blender would mostly be for preparation and empty into a resorvoir. The idea was to puree mac n' cheese, mashed potatoes n' gravy, or some other calorie-ladden dish into a gulpable slurry. Thus the blender wouldn't be needed during the actual act unless there were a host of pleasant surprises involved.

2) I was thinking of using the combination of gravity, viscosity, and flowing friction as a flow control mechanism and having a baroque mechanism of pullies to raise and lower the flow rates. Cool, huh?


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 14, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Wait, so how would this work, exactly? Would the stuff from the blender just flow through the tubing, or...anyway, I would've thoughts funnels be a part, but I have approximately 0.00% experience in such matters.



Well, the workings are really up to ya'all. I have an idea in my head involving the blenders emptying into resovoirs which were connected to a sort of mask apparatus with some valves an screens in between, and I guess water and a drain for flushing the system... I wish I could draw.


Jes said:


> i actually think we've had this discussion not so long ago. Same idea, at least. You might try looking for that...maybe there are specs?
> 
> I keep wanting a machine...a little trebuchet, that shoots a ball of raw cookie dough into my mouth every 30 or 60 seconds. Mmmm.



Probably did, but I don't remember it. I don't mind reinventing the wheel, though.
Does your machine have to be a trebuchet? That would be a lot easier to do with something like a baseball pitching machine.


CleverBomb said:


> How about this?
> It's a little out of date, but I love the concept.
> ***Picture Deleted***
> Automat [Wikipedia.org]
> -Rusty


 CB, judging by this reply, I think you're neither.


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 15, 2007)

Very well then, TM...
I did apologize for my threadjacking in a previous post.
Now I apologize for apparently offending your sensibilities with my attempted humor.

-Rusty


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 15, 2007)

For the record I meant chocolate cake batter....tis yummy...and it has sugar, oil and 3 eggs in.....so I thought it was better than say....plain ol lard. I'm not into gaining, I just remember reading those stories and thinking EW, poor girl. As long as you promise to fill your machine with yummy treats, by all means, carry on.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 15, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> Very well then, TM...
> I did apologize for my threadjacking in a previous post.
> Now I apologize for apparently offending your sensibilities with my attempted humor.
> 
> -Rusty



*sigh* It seems the world has picked an interesting time to actually care what I say. I figured I'd kill two birds with one stone getting to be clever and express my distate for that particular type of humor - I'm not always great at expressing myself - at the same time, but if I actually hurt anyone's feelings I'm sorry about that.


BigBellySSBBW said:


> For the record I meant chocolate cake batter....tis yummy...and it has sugar, oil and 3 eggs in.....so I thought it was better than say....plain ol lard. I'm not into gaining, I just remember reading those stories and thinking EW, poor girl. As long as you promise to fill your machine with yummy treats, by all means, carry on.



I do promise to only fill my machine with the yummiest of treats, or at least treats that all parties involved are pretty sure will be yummy if experimentation is involved.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> ...by all means, carry on.



[hijack]I love that you're sounding more and more British! [/hijack]


----------



## Jes (Dec 15, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> 1) Well, the blender would mostly be for preparation and empty into a resorvoir. The idea was to puree mac n' cheese, mashed potatoes n' gravy, or some other calorie-ladden dish into a gulpable slurry. Thus the blender wouldn't be needed during the actual act unless there were a host of pleasant surprises involved.
> 
> 2) I was thinking of using the combination of gravity, viscosity, and flowing friction as a flow control mechanism and having a baroque mechanism of pullies to raise and lower the flow rates. Cool, huh?



you know, i like keeping creamy creamy and chunky chunky. Meaning--mac and cheese, the slight bite needed for the noodles, the way the cheese melts but still remains kind of ...globular....in other words, the mouth feel of most foods are important to a lot of people. I love biting into foods. I'd like a thick creamy milkshake (oh god, would i!) but i wouldn't want anything intentionally lumpy whirled into something smooth.

anyone with me on that?


----------



## Ash (Dec 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know, i like keeping creamy creamy and chunky chunky. Meaning--mac and cheese, the slight bite needed for the noodles, the way the cheese melts but still remains kind of ...globular....in other words, the mouth feel of most foods are important to a lot of people. I love biting into foods. I'd like a thick creamy milkshake (oh god, would i!) but i wouldn't want anything intentionally lumpy whirled into something smooth.
> 
> anyone with me on that?



I agree.

Though I really, really hate the word _globular_.


----------



## Koldun (Dec 16, 2007)

I wanna try a feeding machine


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know, i like keeping creamy creamy and chunky chunky. Meaning--mac and cheese, the slight bite needed for the noodles, the way the cheese melts but still remains kind of ...globular....in other words, the mouth feel of most foods are important to a lot of people. I love biting into foods. I'd like a thick creamy milkshake (oh god, would i!) but i wouldn't want anything intentionally lumpy whirled into something smooth.
> 
> anyone with me on that?



Yo! Luckily for me, the person I had in mind when I came up with the idea seems to be more about tastes than textures... In my head I'm imagining 1" diameter pvc feed tubes, though, so something chunky wouldn't be a problem if you didn't mind chewing.



Koldun said:


> I wanna try a feeding machine



If I every get around to making one cool enough I'll let you borrow it. It'll have washable or disposable mouthpieces for hygene purposes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 16, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> 1) Well, the blender would mostly be for preparation and empty into a resorvoir. The idea was to puree mac n' cheese, mashed potatoes n' gravy, or some other calorie-ladden dish into a gulpable slurry. Thus the blender wouldn't be needed during the actual act unless there were a host of pleasant surprises involved.
> 
> 2) I was thinking of using the combination of gravity, viscosity, and flowing friction as a flow control mechanism and having a baroque mechanism of pullies to raise and lower the flow rates. Cool, huh?



I've been a girl for, eh, about 23 years now. Girls don't like mac and cheese slurry. Trust me. I understand and respect your need to throw a mix of sweet AND savory, but savory should NEVER be in liquid form. 

Trying to envision how that machine would work. Hm. This is why I say, if you're not real familiar with engineering, an espresso or coffee machine may be a great base. A new water pump could be jerry-rigged for this, also. Actually, you could get a very small water pump with a speed setting, put that in a bucket, and you're set. My stomach hurts entertaining that idea though.


----------



## Ample Pie (Dec 16, 2007)

Jes said:


> you know, i like keeping creamy creamy and chunky chunky. Meaning--mac and cheese, the slight bite needed for the noodles, the way the cheese melts but still remains kind of ...globular....in other words, the mouth feel of most foods are important to a lot of people. I love biting into foods. I'd like a thick creamy milkshake (oh god, would i!) but i wouldn't want anything intentionally lumpy whirled into something smooth.
> 
> anyone with me on that?


Hey, I'm with you here. 

Don't mess with texture.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> How about this?
> It's a little out of date, but I love the concept.
> 
> 
> ...



Help! Help! The System won't let me rep Rusty!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I've been a girl for, eh, about 23 years now. Girls don't like mac and cheese slurry. Trust me. I understand and respect your need to throw a mix of sweet AND savory, but savory should NEVER be in liquid form...



What about soup? Pea soup, squash bisque, even cheddar cheese soup. 

But no, don't liquify mac and cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 16, 2007)

I thought mac and cheese was a slurry. Have I been making mac and cheese wrong for all these years.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, mac n' cheese wasn't the best idea. How about mashed potatsos? Can we do mashed potatos?


TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ...*SNIP*...
> Trying to envision how that machine would work. Hm. This is why I say, if you're not real familiar with engineering, an espresso or coffee machine may be a great base. A new water pump could be jerry-rigged for this, also. Actually, you could get a very small water pump with a speed setting, put that in a bucket, and you're set. My stomach hurts entertaining that idea though.


 I have a couple small water pumps, actually, but most of 'em aren't designed for dealing with anything thicker'n skim milk. If I could get one of those pumps they use for slurries and colloids I'd be good, but I don't think they make those on a small enough scale and unfortunately what engineering experience I have is academic so custom building isn't much of an option.



Fuzzy said:


> I thought mac and cheese was a slurry. Have I been making mac and cheese wrong for all these years.



I'm sure there's a range of consistencies. As long as people eat it s'all good, right?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 16, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> 1) The idea was to puree mac n' cheese, mashed potatoes n' gravy, or some other calorie-ladden dish into a gulpable slurry. Thus the blender wouldn't be needed during the actual act unless there were a host of pleasant surprises involved.




I dont know, I think those things are way more appealing solid and chewed prior to swallowing. 

I think things that are semi liquid already and sweet seem more appealing and make more sence.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> What about soup? Pea soup, squash bisque, even cheddar cheese soup.
> 
> But no, don't liquify mac and cheese!



Soup I have to be in the mood for!

Come to think of it, love green chili. I'd like to retract my statement!


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 16, 2007)

Plus, there's the temperature issue- savory things are most often eaten hot/warm and I can imagine that soup that gets cold wouldn't be very tasty, and if it were too hot... not good.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 16, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> OK, mac n' cheese wasn't the best idea. How about mashed potatsos? Can we do mashed potatos?
> 
> I have a couple small water pumps, actually, but most of 'em aren't designed for dealing with anything thicker'n skim milk. If I could get one of those pumps they use for slurries and colloids I'd be good, but I don't think they make those on a small enough scale and unfortunately what engineering experience I have is academic so custom building isn't much of an option.



You're talking to a potato snob. I'm really picky about potatoes. Mashed potatoes with gravy? The idea just turns my guts. 

And all you need on the smaller water pumps is to remove or put on a bigger grate filter. Pretty simple stuff.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Plus, there's the temperature issue- savory things are most often eaten hot/warm and I can imagine that soup that gets cold wouldn't be very tasty, and if it were too hot... not good.



excellent point!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 23, 2007)

It must be powered by uranium.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 23, 2007)

Koldun said:


> I wanna try a feeding machine



so do I  I'd happily volunteer to be a test subject


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 23, 2007)

OK, ladies, I get it. No solid foods, just fruits and creamy stuff for ya'all. If I find someone who likes soup I'll be sure to either deal in portions small enough or make the delivery system complex enough to keep the fluids involved within very strict temperature parameters.



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It must be powered by uranium.



OK, I'll bite, "Why must it be powered by uranium?"  


Also, about construction, does 1/8" joint welded steel tubing sound strong enough?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Dec 23, 2007)

Totmacher said:


> OK, I'll bite, "Why must it be powered by uranium?"



Hello, so it can travel through time? Do you know how many WG stories occur in the past or future? Prehistoric discoveries, medieval intrigues, moon bases? This is a niche we need to fill, and we're not even beginning to talk about alternate and parallel dimensions, here. That would abstract itself into metatextualism and then we'd all lose our minds.

And also if the power goes out-- something needs to power the food processor.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to say I don't find you amusing at all. Could we stay on topic?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 23, 2007)

Jes said:


> i actually think we've had this discussion not so long ago. Same idea, at least. You might try looking for that...maybe there are specs?
> 
> I keep wanting a machine...a little trebuchet, that shoots a ball of raw cookie dough into my mouth every 30 or 60 seconds. Mmmm.



OMG Jes NO! Imagine the dangers!! You are sleepy after a hard day at work. Youre sitting relaxing, watching a bit of tv or reading. You machine is shooting the balls of cookie dough into your mouth. Fine... til you doze off as you sit there. Splat! a dough ball hits your closed mouth....60 seconds later another. And so it goes on til your whole face or head is a giant cookie dough ball and you are dead, suffocated.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 24, 2007)

So so sad Jes, death from your own eating invention :doh:


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 14, 2008)

This sounds interesting. I'd like a machine that switched from cheddar cheese soup made with a thick cream sauce and a chocolate milkshake...just pour it on down. Set it at certain intervals of the day, say every hour or two, all day. I'd gain more in no time!


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 15, 2008)

Personally, I don't want anything but milkshakes coming out of these tubes. I hate the word slurry. *Shiver*. Make it sweet, cold, and sugary. And thick. And creamy. With bits of fudge chunk mixed in. No mac and cheese, please.


----------



## FluffRat (Jan 16, 2008)

I read through this just for lulz, and I question your methods. Not the feeding machine part, I'm fine with that, I just want to know why nobody has suggested a gravity feed based setup with 3/8" surgical tubing and some sort of cheap plastic container. If you're not sure what you're doing then keep it simple.

...or am I just missing the joke?


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 16, 2008)

No, you're right on the money. The problem is everyone thinks it's a joke and I was hoping for some actual advice. Well, that an my opportunity kinda passed without me having the time to so much as search through the tupperware drawer to find a funnel. Have you ever tried gettign 3/8" tubing to form a good joint, though? Messes are no good. Sure some of you might like messes, but this is my thread and I don't.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

When I saw the title to this thread I thought of that old , I think, Warner Brothers cartoon when a little pig leaves home and ends up at a mad scientists lair. The scientist ends up strapping him down to a chair and force feeds him. I think pies mostly. I don't remember many cartoons from my childhood, but that one always stood out. Anyways that was my first thought.


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 17, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Plus, there's the temperature issue- savory things are most often eaten hot/warm and I can imagine that soup that gets cold wouldn't be very tasty, and if it were too hot... not good.


Very good point. I would hate to have something scalding go down my throat and burn it. It would take all the fun away. On the other hand a person can get brain freeze headaches from something too cold. It would make sense to have the mixture tepid.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> No, you're right on the money. The problem is everyone thinks it's a joke and I was hoping for some actual advice. Well, that an my opportunity kinda passed without me having the time to so much as search through the tupperware drawer to find a funnel. Have you ever tried gettign 3/8" tubing to form a good joint, though? Messes are no good. Sure some of you might like messes, but this is my thread and I don't.



I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't think it was a joke. The advice I offered was more organic than mechanical, but I thought it might be helpful anyway. Best of luck.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't take it as a joke either, though I was rather turned off on the whole subject by the OP's general attitude.


----------



## FluffRat (Jan 18, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> I didn't take it as a joke either, though I was rather turned off on the whole subject by the OP's general attitude.


I re-read the OP and the text is rather bland, frankly. Methinks you were turned off by the subject line before you ever read it.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 18, 2008)

FluffRat said:


> I re-read the OP and the text is rather bland, frankly. Methinks you were turned off by the subject line before you ever read it.



well, how's it feel being wrong?

If *you* read the thread, I actually commented with interest initially.

It wasn't until the OP started being negative to those who were responding in the positive that I was _turned off_ by the thread.


----------



## FluffRat (Jan 18, 2008)

Rebecca said:


> well, how's it feel being wrong?


I don't know, I've never been wrong either.

Looking back to page one _yet_ again I do see a "pstpixplzkthx" which was _obviously_ invisible the first time through (or I wan't paying much attention, one of those) so I appologize for being snappy.

Internet forum feeding machine threads... serious business.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> When I saw the title to this thread I thought of that old , I think, Warner Brothers cartoon when a little pig leaves home and ends up at a mad scientists lair. The scientist ends up strapping him down to a chair and force feeds him. I think pies mostly. I don't remember many cartoons from my childhood, but that one always stood out. Anyways that was my first thought.



Ah yes, _Pigs is Pigs_ I remember it well. I think it's in the top three, "Childhood experiences that turned us on to feeding." I'm not quite that skillful at the moment, but that is something to aspire to when I'm an independantly wealthy mad scientist  . 



franchescassbbw said:


> Very good point. I would hate to have something scalding go down my throat and burn it. It would take all the fun away. On the other hand a person can get brain freeze headaches from something too cold. It would make sense to have the mixture tepid.



I'll keep that in mind. Thermometers and thermal insulation all around. This is is getting complicated, but I think that temperature control is a necessity.



Fascinita said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't think it was a joke. The advice I offered was more organic than mechanical, but I thought it might be helpful anyway. Best of luck.



Thank you for your advice. I'm sorry if I don't seem appreciative. I do appreciate any help I can get.


Rebecca said:


> I didn't take it as a joke either, though I was rather turned off on the whole subject by the OP's general attitude.



I was hoping we'd settled that between the two of us. :doh: I don't know what I did to upset you and I'm really sorry it happened.[edit] I'm well aware you think I've wronged you. Please let the issue drop or move the discussion to somewhere more appropriate. This is a no negativity board.[/edit]


Fluffrat, thanks.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 19, 2008)

Cheer Up, Mate, Juanita and I are online if you fancy a chat  I totally missed this thread first time round!

Personally i'd fill a 2l bottle with smooshed goodness and squeeze it into their mouth. It's not automatic but it IS fun.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 19, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> Ah yes, _Pigs is Pigs_ I remember it well. I think it's in the top three, "Childhood experiences that turned us on to feeding." I'm not quite that skillful at the moment, but that is something to aspire to when I'm an independantly wealthy mad scientist  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, to be honest, telling someone they're crazy doesn't really clear things up, but I don't particularly care about that. I was speaking only of your negativity within the thread itself.

Here is a neat idea that I wanted to hear more about--your machine.

Lots of people have mentioned them but generally speaking, the issue has been made into either a joke or a taboo. I genuinely thought that you, as a long time participant here, would handle it differently and I was excited about your idea (hence the post pix please). I don't think you treated the people who really were interested in your ideas with much decency and I will never claim otherwise, however I have no negativity for your idea at all--except, yeah, slurry is a gross word and liquid mac and cheese doesn't appeal to me the way a LOT of milk shake would.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 20, 2008)

Stealth said:


> Cheer Up, Mate, Juanita and I are online if you fancy a chat  I totally missed this thread first time round!
> 
> Personally i'd fill a 2l bottle with smooshed goodness and squeeze it into their mouth. It's not automatic but it IS fun.



While not quite what I had in mind that is a good idea and wouldn't mind seeing a set or two on the subject  . 



Rebecca said:


> Well, to be honest, telling someone they're crazy doesn't really clear things up, but I don't particularly care about that. I was speaking only of your negativity within the thread itself.
> 
> Here is a neat idea that I wanted to hear more about--your machine.
> 
> Lots of people have mentioned them but generally speaking, the issue has been made into either a joke or a taboo. I genuinely thought that you, as a long time participant here, would handle it differently and I was excited about your idea (hence the post pix please). I don't think you treated the people who really were interested in your ideas with much decency and I will never claim otherwise, however I have no negativity for your idea at all--except, yeah, slurry is a gross word and liquid mac and cheese doesn't appeal to me the way a LOT of milk shake would.



I pre-apologize for the sardonic tone some will no doubt read into this reply. It is unintentional, perhaps a cry for help from the subconscious of a tortured, misunderstood individual, but certianly not intended to upset, offend, or insult anyone. There's a place for that and that's where I go to do it.
I suppose I should reiterate that the person I had in mind when originally inspired reputedly had a remarkable faculty for disregarding textures. i.e. She could enjoy savoury food in homogenized form. eg: She was interested in trying a pizza shake. Now, I am aware that doesn't sound too appetizing to most people and I get that, - I get mad when so much as the roll my liverwurst is on is a bit soggy - but I was hoping that I could get some input from someone with a simillar opinion (not mine, hers). 
I regret my choice of words to describe a substance consumable with less than the usual amount of chewing. Perhaps, "melange", "rouxe", "pottage", something of that nature? 
I'll try to post something that'll help us all get on the same page later on.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 20, 2008)

Pottage is better


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 20, 2008)

Totmacher said:


> While not quite what I had in mind that is a good idea and wouldn't mind seeing a set or two on the subject  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record, I wasn't even aware that you were the one who brought in the word "slurry," so my remark about the word wasn't directed toward you. I was just saying that, as far as the behind this thread, the only thing I didn't like the sound of was that word and its attendant notion of liquid savories. However, the overall concept is still something I find exciting! When and if you develop such a machine (especially if it would work as well for milkshakes and the like), I do hope you'll post pictures...


----------



## Artflsoul (Jan 28, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> When I saw the title to this thread I thought of that old , I think, Warner Brothers cartoon when a little pig leaves home and ends up at a mad scientists lair. The scientist ends up strapping him down to a chair and force feeds him. I think pies mostly. I don't remember many cartoons from my childhood, but that one always stood out. Anyways that was my first thought.



It was a very long time ago... but I sometimes think that cartoon may have been the catalyst which propelled me into realizing who I was. I was probably only 7 or 8 years old but I remember how fascinated I was by that cartoon. The helplessness of the little pig, as pie after pie was shoved down his throat... and his belly swelled into a huge distended mass... almost a separate appendage. I wonder if WB has any idea what an erotic masterpiece they created???


----------



## Artflsoul (Jan 28, 2008)

Personally, I have never given to much thought into building a machine, although thats not to say that a simple device wouldnt provide some erotic enjoyment for consenting adults. I think I prefer something simple like a pastry bag, or a thick delicious drink which could be sucked from a tube. It would be a nice game to play during an erotic weekend with your lover. :eat2:


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jan 30, 2008)

I suggest that you find the Simpsons episode and take notes of the machine Satan built to force feed Homer donuts.:eat1: 

View attachment FeedingonDoughnuts.jpg


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm not a feeder. I just think about weird stuff.



Oh...uh, me too. I'm not one, either. (That's why we're both reading this thread on the Erotic Weight Gain Board.)

I suggest something less nasty than melted ice cream (which would dribble and be sticky) or macaroni and cheese (which is wonderful in its normal form, but sounds disgusting in a tube). 

They sell vanilla, banana, and chocolate custard puddings in big 6.5 pound cans in stores on the "institutional-sized foods" aisle. They are a little bland, but not bad. I've tasted them. 

If you're going to funnel something into someone's mouth, why not something smooth, mild, and creamy, like custard pudding?


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 4, 2008)

The answer to your question is that I hadn't thought of it. I don't really like cafeteria pudding so the thought hadn't crossed my mind. Good call. 

[Rant]
On a side note... Caution, this might be offensive to some, but will people please stop using words like, "disgusting" to describe other suggestions? As I have stated before, the individual who originally inspired the idea wasn't quite so squeamish about what she would try. I'm willing to bet anyone who'd want to use such a device would probably be as open minded or, at least, capable of expressing his or her preferences.

I also don't like it when people post unrelated and/or ridiculous pictures and suggestions in an attempt to be funny. There are plenty of places where such behavior is behooved, but I feel that it only serves to detract from a thread like this. Quite frankly, I find spam depressing. If there really is nothing constructive to be said on a topic then please, just let the thread die with dignity.
[/rant]


----------

